# How To Make Crow Decoy???



## olney75 (Dec 22, 2004)

I am an new crow hunter and i want to make crow decoys but dont know how. would also like any tips on the sport


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i have fooled around trying to make them before but with no luck. However you could try to make them out of realy thin plywood or partical board i supposed... like i said i tried a few different things and couldnt make anything that really worked well so i am now help in that department... we prolly have 2 dozen decoys that we bought from gander mountain and dicks sporting goods though.... so save up some money and get some decoys, Hand calls work ok but my foxpro works wonders on them, it has crow fight and dying crow, and they both work awesome. also we have used crow/hawk fight and crow/owl fight and those were pretty well too on regular electronic callers. You want to set up in brush that is away from big woods, ao when the crows come in they are lower to the ground, if you set in the woods a lot of times they will fly above the trees calling for longer shots.
Another thing that has worked for me is using the crow fight for a while shooting some crows, then turning it off for a while and using the dying crow call. Also throwing in a crow or owl decoy works very well.
if we shoot a crow a lot of times we will run out real quick if we dont see any other crows around and throw the dead crow at the bottom of the hawk or owls feet. 
Crow hunting is definently a blast, very fast action, but crows are pretty darn smart birds really. I have always had better luck in the late season crow hunt on nice sunny mornings.... and mornings have always been better in the morning rather than afternoon. good luck and happy hunting.
-Hawk


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I agree. Just buy em. They're cheap. I think Jay's sells them for $5 a piece. Use a minimum of 4 or 5 though.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

at halloween time you could get those fully feathered crow decorations for $3 each, some even have raised wings, they're about the right size too.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i forgot another thing we do is take a metal clothes hanger and unravel where it twists around and cut it about 5 inches long plus the hook that way you can use the hook to hang on branches and the decoys have a little loop thing on their back that way you can attach the clothes hanger to the decoy so you can hang some in the trees and have some on the ground too.
-hawk


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

HunterHawk said:


> i forgot another thing we do is take a metal clothes hanger and unravel where it twists around and cut it about 5 inches long plus the hook that way you can use the hook to hang on branches and the decoys have a little loop thing on their back that way you can attach the clothes hanger to the decoy so you can hang some in the trees and have some on the ground too.
> -hawk


They sell decoys with clothespins attached to the bottom of the bird too. Clip it right onto a branch.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

What ever you do, do not use or make a scarecrow cause it won't work for ya.:lol:


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I read somewhere you can use black plastic bags, don't quite remember how sorry, But... I also read that pouring out ketchup (alot) will be a very visual attractant do to the fact that crows seem to like the color of red. I believe that was in an old issue of predator caller mag.


----------



## jackpine savage (Sep 6, 2006)

A freind of mine puts out an owl look alike,crows come in 8-10 at a time to attack it


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ive seen a coat hanger bent to look like a crow from above with a garbage bag cut to fit mounted on a spring to a base when used with the crow in distress it works well but decs are pretty cheap.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

My friends and I use old black t-shirts stuffed with old socks. We then put a few zip ties on the ends and one in the middle. YOu should see them things work. We have a duffle bag full. When we go out hunting you can throw them up in trees, prop them up on the ground. deffinately work the 5 min to put together. just an idea. you would be supprized if you made a few. good luck.


----------



## trapwise (Dec 22, 2006)

olney, in the jan. issue off fur-fish-game there was an article about crow decoys which reads. crow decoys can be made by cutting black trash bags into 15 in squares,wadding old newspapers into solfball-size balls,placing a ball in each trash bag square, spin to close, secure with black electrical to hold close, add a small rock on windy days and toss in front of your blind, i hold this helps and good luck.


----------



## olney75 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have an electric call that i just ordered a crow card for with Crow Distress, Crow/Owl Fight, Crow Reveille, Excited Crow and i got three crow decoys and an owl decoy for a reasonabl price off cabelas.com but the best part is i payed with a gift card from the holidays and it should be here today


----------

